# What to do in gym to get same training as calisthenic



## SacredCoconut (Jan 20, 2013)

I have swimming hall membership card that grants access to gym, so i was thinking about using it to get variation ones in while. I like the idea behind calisthenic, so im mostly gonna still do them, but gym is basically free, and variation is good to not get bored.

Now to the question, if i want to use gym for training, what moves should i do to get same training. 

At moment i break my training days in to 3 categories. It may not be most effective, but seems nice at moment.
Upperbody = push ups, pull ups, chin ups and etc.
core = planks, side planks, leg raises, supermans and etc.
legs = calf raises, squats, lunges and etc.


----------

